# 4 bar dimensions



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Is there a specific formula or calculator for determining the length the bars need to be in a 4 bar setup? X length for to net Y height with Z stroke of cylinder?


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

This may help http://www.boopack.com/software.html


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Spookineer said:


> This may help http://www.boopack.com/software.html


Thanks I'll take a look and see what I can learn from it.


----------

